# Phishing scam?



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

I've just had an e-mail purporting to come from iTunes/Netflix/Apple saying that they are renewing my subscription (at a cost of 36 quid) unless they hear from me otherwise otherwise. It looks very authentic, and has my e-mail address and a few other convincing bits and bobs . . . except that I do not have, and never have had, a Netflix account.

I've sent it off to Netflix and Microsoft as a phishing scam, but admit that I am concerned that it is a genuine error of some type and I will get landed with a humungous bill because I haven't cancelled it! (Of course, this is what these scammers rely on, which is why I haven't contacted any of their "Is this an error? Get in touch to tell us" contact details. One of the things that made me wonder if it was a genuine slip of some computer operators finger is that it has a Luxembourg address, which it where Netflix is, I understand (not that I know much about it - just what I've been told).

I just wanted to make people out there aware that this scam _may_ be going round, but also if anyone knows anything more about it, could they let us all know please, if there is a warren full of rabbits off here or not?

Thank you, computer-literates everywhere.

EDIT: Just contacted Apple iTunes - it is indeed a scam. If you receive this or any other suspicious-looking e-mail purporting to come from them, please forward it to them at [email protected]


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Ive had the same one too. It does look very genuine too. Even the links on the website work.

Add to contacts








08/12/2015
  

To: claire#########@hotmail.com
 









Invoice
APPLE ID
claire##########@hotmail.com BILLED TO
claire##########@hotmail.com TOTAL
£35.99
INVOICE DATE
8 December 2015 SEQUENCE NO.
1-978901067
ORDER ID
175540496193 DOCUMENT NO.
200380047283
iTunes Store TYPE PURCHASED FROM PRICE







Netflix, Netflix 1S Plan (Automatic Renewal)
Monthly | 8 December 2015
Write a Review | Report a Problem Subscription iPhone £29.99

The subscription period will automatically renew unless you turn it off no longer than 24 hours before the end of the current period. To cancel auto-renewal or manage your subscriptions, click bellow and sign in.

Manage/Cancel Subscriptions

Regards,
The iTunes Store team
VAT charged at 20% £6.00


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

ClaireLouise said:


> Ive had the same one too. It does look very genuine too. Even the links on the website work.
> 
> Add to contacts
> 
> ...


Blimey! Have you done anything? Or is the lass at Apple just as jumbled up as I am, and it is real?


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

lostbear said:


> Blimey! Have you done anything? Or is the lass at Apple just as jumbled up as I am, and it is real?


Its not real we i havent got an iphone and when i followed the links it was fake and just aftet your log in details


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

For the last month I have been informed by someone whose email ends with au, (Australia?) that my ebay account will be closed and my iPhone/iPad will stop working today unless I click here to verify. Oh no I wont. For a start I have never had an ebay account and I'm still here iPhone and pad working as well as ever. He was very insistent though, emailed me every few days. So fed up with these scams.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

There is no way they can bill you for any amount of money if you have never had an account... they don't have your payment details (bank/card/paypal)!

I get all kinds of scam mails such as asking me to verify my Halifax bank details... I've never had a Halifax account. I just ignore & delete them.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

BlackadderUK said:


> *There is no way they can bill you for any amount of money if you have never had an account... they don't have your payment details (bank/card/paypal)!*
> 
> I get all kinds of scam mails such as asking me to verify my Halifax bank details... I've never had a Halifax account. I just ignore & delete them.


That's what Mr LB keeps telling me, but I'm a real worrit regarding anything to do with Technology (like a "f*nny in a fit" as me granny used to say)


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Mr LB is exactly right  They rely on people worrying & reacting to get said details. You've forwarded it to Apple etc, now delete it & get on with your life


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

lostbear said:


> like a "f*nny in a fit" as me granny used to say


I think I'd have liked your gran


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

BlackadderUK said:


> I think I'd have liked your gran


She was lovely! (The other one wasn't, though)


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I've had phishing emails about my non-existent Barclays and Nationwide account. I just delete them. More recently I've been getting emails about security on my Virgin Media account, threatening to close it if I don't confirm my details. I get at least one email a day and have done or a few weeks. It's now way past the deadline and here I am still online.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

I had one for my IPhone that said if I didn't confirm my details then I'd no longer be able to access iCloud/iTunes. They had my address and email. They did actually stop working, but I just went back to the original settings and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

These things are sent out on the off chance of hitting somebody's email account that actually does have a connection to the bank/service/account (whatever it is).

Best thing is ignore the email and contact the organisation using the secure address/phone number that you would usually use and ask them directly. NEVER click on a link on a suspect email.

n.b. If it's responding to a phone call, it's advisable to use a different line as some scammers have created a system whereby they keep the line open and intercept your call, then get all your details that way.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I saw something on Facebook the other day about a Netflix scam, I'm get dodgy emails everynow & then, usually banking or Paypal ones. They're so obviously fake though & I've found they never use my name, just 'dear customer' or something similar.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Once you have had one, it is a good idea to block the domain (under junk email options and then blocked senders) .to stop those particular slimeballs sending you any more


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Jonescat said:


> Once you have had one, it is a good idea to block the domain (under junk email options and then blocked senders) .to stop those particular slimeballs sending you any more


That's a good idea - I'll do that.


----------



## kathryn773 (Sep 2, 2008)

hmrc sent an email this week to tell me i was owed tax back..... i dont pay tax! sent it to their phishing department.


----------



## Arnie83 (Dec 6, 2014)

ClaireLouise said:


> To cancel auto-renewal or manage your subscriptions, click bellow and sign in.


After you've clicked, and before you sign in, I wonder exactly what you have to bellow ...


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oddly as an Apple everything I've not had it. I would have been an easy target too!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Arnie83 said:


> After you've clicked, and before you sign in, I wonder exactly what you have to bellow ...


ABRACADABRA!


----------

